
The YOLOv3 Object Detection Network Is Fast - Qworg
https://medium.com/@Synced/the-yolov3-object-detection-network-is-fast-fcceae0ab650
======
Qworg
Paper:
[https://pjreddie.com/media/files/papers/YOLOv3.pdf](https://pjreddie.com/media/files/papers/YOLOv3.pdf)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/pjreddie/darknet](https://github.com/pjreddie/darknet)

Joseph Redmon and Ali Farhadi are funny and informative as always.

Disclosure: I work for Vulcan Inc. and collaborate with AI2 regularly.

